# Heresjohnny 2020



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone. Setting up early (for me) and changing things around to provide some drive by fun. Running a few hours each night. I will add to this thread as I add pieces. For starters setup my favorite tonight, the cloaked FCG. Also have the skeleton invasion started. More to come!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The ghost is gorgeous and a great starting point for your set-up. We also do a gradual buildup to Halloween by putting items in windows and adding projections.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks RoxyBlue! I think I like starting set up earlier, the only downer is in central Florida the grass is still growing like crazy. One last mow Friday and up with the cemetery!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Great floater and good start. Heck, it snowed here yesterday in Iowa.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

That window is perfect for showcasing your FCG. I love it so far...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I always love your haunt, your ghosts are amazing!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He's awesome. Beautiful movement!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Another beautiful creation!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the up/down head movement of the FCG plus the overall movement. My FCG ain't lookin so good. Would you happen to have a pic of the setup for yours? Thanks.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I like the up/down head movement of the FCG plus the overall movement. My FCG ain't lookin so good. Would you happen to have a pic of the setup for yours? Thanks.


I do have a video showing the armature in action


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this info. I'm going to search around the forum for a better FCG base/motor reference than what I'm using now. Happy Halloween!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. I'm going to search around the forum for a better FCG base/motor reference than what I'm using now. Happy Halloween!


I have been using TYC and TYD motors for years, easy to find on Amazon, same motors that are frequently used in rein deer. FCG bases are usually made way stronger than they need to be. 1x4s screwed together as a T is plenty strong. I have been running both for a couple of weeks now this year alone.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that's my problem. I'm using a wiper motor with a piece of all thread and I'm guessing maybe the diameter of the rotation might be too much. Well hopefully I'll have it mastered by next Halloween.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can't add anything to what's been said already. Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Here is the full video for 2020!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful! The use of the ghosts in the upper levels of the house adds a wonderful vertical dimension to the display.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Agree with RoxyBlue, the vertical dimension aspect is stellar. I have always loved your ghosts but the layout just makes them even better.


----------

